# Darcys 2nd Birthday



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

We celebrated our little darlings 2nd birthday yesterday..2 years since we got her. ;D ;D... A chicken and rice cake made by myself was devoured in no time, and by the look of the last photo, it looks like the excitement was just to much for her.. :-* :-* where have the past 24 months gone......


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Wow... doesn't time fly!!!  It seems like only yesterday!!  

A big Roo Roo Roo happy birthday from Astro, Zsa Zsa and Ozkar to you Darcy. Hope you get thoroughly spoilt from the moment you opened your eyes till you crashed out for the night!


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Darcy says a big thank you to, Astro,Zsa Zsa and Ozkar..... ;D  ...


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

Happy Birthday to Darcy!!! 

Looks like she was spoiled rotten!!! ;D a yummy cake and a beautiful collar!!!

Indeed time flies by, enjoy many more years with your girl!


----------



## Vizsla13 (Feb 27, 2013)

Happy Birthday Darcy from our little Indie


----------



## pippylongstocking (May 21, 2012)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO DARCY!!!  Lovely pictures. My favourite is the last one. She reminds me of Ester when she is asleep. Adorable xxxx


----------



## Shivangi (Jan 19, 2010)

Happy birthday Darcy!!


----------



## Naughtona (Dec 12, 2012)

She is sitting so nice in front of her cake! Happy 2nd birthday!


----------



## Oquirrh the V (Jun 24, 2011)

Happy birthday, Darcy! Oquirrh sends wags and wiggles!


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

Happy Birthday Darcy!!!

The pictures brought a smile to my face - Darcy is so cute and is waiting so patiently for her cake 
The last picture is priceless!


----------



## basinbuckeye (Apr 19, 2013)

Happy Birthday.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Oh, Darcy, what a beautiful girl you are!! 

Happy Birthday a little late. Hope you enjoyed your special cake!! And what a lovely collar you are wearing... ;D ;D


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Belated birthday wishes Darcy ;D
Hope you had fun 
Big girl now!! No more puppy 'goofing'(yeh right ;D)

Best wishes
Hobbsy


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

hobbsy1010 said:


> Belated birthday wishes Darcy ;D
> Hope you had fun
> Big girl now!! No more puppy 'goofing'(yeh right ;D)
> 
> ...


 Cheers Hobbsy, yes still a puppy in mind and attitude.....I love it.. ;D...long may it last..


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

Belated wishes! She is gorgeous!


----------



## SMG (Apr 24, 2013)

Happy Bday Darcy


----------

